# Asus g71 laptop screen flicker



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

I have an asus g71g laptop that runs great. However, occasionally the screen will flicker. There are similar occurences on YouTube. What it does is for a second or two the whole screen will flicker intensely and become unreadable. It looks like a bunch if horizontal lines really fast with a greyish color. I've noticed it twice over a 2 or 3 day span. 

I just bought this laptop off craigslist. It's been great. Unfortunately I don't have anything that would link me to a warranty for them as i don't have the original purchasing information or date. 

I am pretty handy with desktop hardware. I build them for a hobby. But I've never opened a laptop. 

What could this be caused by? Is it likely to become more frequent or to get worse? This is a relatively new laptop. I'm not sure if its hardware or software related, or if there is a loose connection? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi first place I would start is the makers support site and update to the latest driver for you graphics,also do the same for adobe flashplayer,shockwave and java and see how it goes let us know what happens


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi first place I would start is the makers support site and update to the latest driver for you graphics,also do the same for adobe flashplayer,shockwave and java and see how it goes let us know what happens


I don't have shockwave and my adobe and flash are up to date. I am using the latest drivers from nvidia. It's newer than the one on Asus's website. Should I use the one from asus? It's worth noting that asus no longer continues to update my model laptop. It's still on all vista drivers. I'm on 7. The next model up shares a lot of hardware with mine and I got compatible drivers there. The rest I used vista ones from my model and it still worked


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just to clarify adobe flashplayer was what I meant not adobe which is not anything to do with the other,shockwave is another program from adobe which deals with some forms of graphics,java again is a program that deals with graphics also from sun java,you could try the asus driver and see if that makes a difference sometimes the older driver can work better.


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi just to clarify adobe flashplayer was what I meant not adobe which is not anything to do with the other,shockwave is another program from adobe which deals with some forms of graphics,java again is a program that deals with graphics also from sun java,you could try the asus driver and see if that makes a difference sometimes the older driver can work better.


Could this cause a problem even when no programs are running? Today it did it at the desktop when utorrent was the only thing running. I had to move the screen a little to make it stop. (I closed it partially, then put it back) Unfortunately I can not control when the flickering occurs so its hard to test because its not a constant thing. Which is good i suppose. I have updated as you asked, however.


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
I guess that you already checked out the drivers. I had something similar in my few weeks old laptop and updating the drivers fixed the problem.
Hope it's not the hardware. You can try to press your screen frame carefully, if/when it starts to flicker again.


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

maceman69 said:


> Hi,
> I guess that you already checked out the drivers. I had something similar in my few weeks old laptop and updating the drivers fixed the problem.
> Hope it's not the hardware. You can try to press your screen frame carefully, if/when it starts to flicker again.


I hope so too. Is there any specific place in particular i should press? 

In addition, I know this is completely unrelated but I have an additional question that maybe one of you guys could help me with. 

I use this laptop as a dekstop replacement. I sold my pc and bought this. Its mostly always plugged in but every time I restart it it goes to Balanced power mode. Which is in between high performance and power saver. I want it to be high performance upon boot so I dont have to switch it everytime i turn it on. Is this possible?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok let me ask first how old is this laptop,is it still under warranty, the flickering can be affected by moving the screen, this to me indicates possible wear on the cable between the motherboard and the screen, so drivers would have no effect if this is correct,you should be able to go to control panel power options If memory serves and set the power options there


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

joeten said:


> Ok let me ask first how old is this laptop,is it still under warranty, the flickering can be affected by moving the screen, this to me indicates possible wear on the cable between the motherboard and the screen, so drivers would have no effect if this is correct,you should be able to go to control panel power options If memory serves and set the power options there


It's last years laptop. I don't know specifics cause I've had it for a week. It looks Flawless. I got it on craigslist. When I change the power options it stays like that until i restart or shut down. Then it defaults back to balanced mode


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry I forgot you mentioned craigs list,off hand I would run sfc /scannow to check the system file integrity I''am not sure why the power setting is defaulting someone else here may look in and have a better idea but I will try to look into it and see if I can find some ideas


----------



## cbruffin (Jan 30, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi sorry I forgot you mentioned craigs list,off hand I would run sfc /scannow to check the system file integrity I''am not sure why the power setting is defaulting someone else here may look in and have a better idea but I will try to look into it and see if I can find some ideas


I performed a fresh install of windows 7 right after purchasing so the file system should be ok


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried the other driver as it occurs to me that it could be connected


----------



## dao777 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey,

I have a G71g and had the same problem. I fixed it by prying the cover on the left screen hinge off and re-situating the wires.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried invoking the hidden admin account and setting the power options there


----------



## NajuBhai (Nov 19, 2010)

I can help you in this problem bcz i have undergone this problem and know the solution.What is ur graphics card.If it is ATi or nVidia then go to www.techpowerup.com/atitool/ and download the software named ATiTool.Once downloaded and installed run it.There will be two bars.Slightly lower them to 120/120 and then click SET CLOCK.report what happens then.


----------

